# Biking after a sprained ankle?



## garciawork

I sprained my ankle pretty bad on Sunday a week ago, and I was just wondering if ya'll would ride on it? I still have a slight limp, but I figure if I can fit the shoe over the swollen ankle, it should be low impact enough to ride on right? I was told by the health center at my school to try it out and see how it feels, and all I know is I really need a ride... just put new bars and tape on... and the weather in santa Barbara is gorgeous right now. Any advice?


----------



## Andrea138

I did it last January. I was a day off of crutches when I rode. The worst part is unclipping. If it's really bad, you could go with a flat pedal on that side.


----------



## Pbrink

Well, I turned mine yesterday at the top of Table Rock. It didn't hurt too much after a couple minutes, but after the hike down, it wasn't feeling good at all. I'm sure I didn't sprain it as badly as you, but it felt a lot better riding between classes than it did to walk today. I wore work boots for extra support, but the impact of walking was no good. IMHO, if it feels alright on the bike go for it! But it would be a lot better to wait a week and be able to ride later than to go on a ride now and screw it up even worse...


----------



## Cory

If it hurts, don't do it. That's what my doctor told me about athletic injuries 30 years ago, and it's worked so far. If the pain goes away as you warm up, it's probably muscular and you aren't going to worsen it by using it. If it intensifies, there's a chance it's skeletal (joints, ligaments etc), and you may do more damage.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

I would.
I rode after I developed a stress fracture on one of my metatarsals, when I discovered that my feet aren't made for running on pavement. I rode the next day after I wrecked one my groin muscles by crashing with double straps that were down tight. I might take off a few days if they had to sew one of my legs back on.
You mention that you have a "slight limp". ......If you can walk, you can ride.


----------



## Don Duende

Pedaling a bike should be no problem as the ligaments you sprained are not involved with the motion needed for pedaling. As Andrea posted clipping in and out of pedals will be painful.


----------



## TWB8s

I sprained mine a couple of summers ago. Once the swelling was down I was out on the road bike ever day. I couldn't bear riding off road though. Suspending my weight and the bumps off road were painful so I didn't ride off road. The occasional RR track was as bad as it got. It took me 6 weeks before I did a MTB race after the sprain.


----------



## jmlapoint

Low gear spinning should be good.
Flexing and extending the ankle while pedaling is good.
Side-to side and unclipping may cause pain.
ICE after using water frozen in a styrofoam cup and peel down edges and hold bottom of cup while massaging over the outside of the ankle.


----------



## pinkrobe

My legs have often been so messed up that I can barely walk, but I could always ride for some reason. I say hit it!


----------



## pdxtim

*you should be OK but...*

I agree with the posters above, you should be OK. The ankle motion that occurs with cycling generally doesn't adversely affect the ligaments that are damaged in a sprain, and in fact the brace that docs often use for ankle sprains (Aircast) allows the same motion . Keep your resistance low (stay away from the big gears), don't ride too far your first time, ice the ankle for 15 min afterwards and you should do fine. Ride in a flat area with no obstacles also, so you don't have to jump off the bike or put your foot down suddenly. If the ankle does not improve slowly, have it X-rayed. Occasionally what is thought to be a sprain turns out to be a fracture.


----------



## MShaw

I've BTDT. Felt better after riding.

If you have a trainer, you may wanna try that first 'just in case.'

M


----------



## kermit

I rode on mine after spraining it running. It felt okay except when unclipping which did suck. My doctor told me to wear a brace and it helped. Find a low profile one that can fit in the shoe.


----------



## lalahsghost

This just happened to me on Friday... My ankle is fine, but the whole right side of my foot is sore and swollen. 


hfc said:


> I have bad ankles and a few weeks ago sprained my ankle the afternoon before a cross race. I thought for sure I was out of the race. I went right home, did the full RICE. Next AM I could bear weight on it so I took 800 Motrin, 650 tylenol, ace wrapped and taped it and the ankle did OK, hurt a little bit but the knee I sprained the week before bothered me more.
> 
> I've found that cycling is the quickest "get back after it" sport after an ankle sprain. Just loosen up the release tension on your pedals if they're tight.


I've been RICE'ing every night, but have been walking on it without the crutches my doctor gave me. No fractures, and Monday, I plan on trying to ride around w/o my clipless. (the twisting left to right still hurts)

My doctor was like "if you really have to ride a mile or two... don't" I laughed at him and said "a mile or two? hah!" But he let me know to go easy on it for a week, regardless. the whole RICE thing works really well.


----------



## twinkles

Lower the tension on your pedal so uncliipping doesn't hurt so much. Ice it and keep it higher than your heart while sleeping and any other time if you can. I've had a couple of sprains over the last few years and wearing flip flops seems to help heal and get the ankle strong again. You'll be fine soon.


----------



## litespeedchick

I started back riding my mountain bike almost as soon as I started back walking after breaking my lower leg/ankle and having some nice ti parts installed. 

The brace was indispensible for me, but you might not want to spend the cash if you expect to be fine in a week or two. The brace I had slipped over the foot, then velcro-ed it'self tight w/ various straps. It JUST fit in my shoe.

I didn't clip in that foot at all at first. After I stated clipping in, it was VERY difficult to clip out. I actually choose to fall on my knee a few times rather than risk ripping the foot out and planting it at the last minute. Of course, not so much clipping out necessary on a road bike!

Good luck.


----------



## pdxtim

*flip flops not a good choice*



twinkles said:


> Lower the tension on your pedal so uncliipping doesn't hurt so much. Ice it and keep it higher than your heart while sleeping and any other time if you can. I've had a couple of sprains over the last few years and wearing flip flops seems to help heal and get the ankle strong again. You'll be fine soon.


I'd avoid flip flops as long as you have pain, swelling, and weakness in the ankle, as it would be very easy to resprain with footwear such as this that has no support. High top basketball shoes, hiking shoes, or casual shoes with an ankle brace would be better. Here's a good ankle brace: 
http://www.asoankle.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=purchase.ShowAsoDetails&ID=1&status=1


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Ride unless you can't stand the pain. Pushing through it could lead to more injuries though. Since you likely enjoy having the ability to walk don't push your luck. Riding shouldn't injure it more at least.


----------



## Puchnuts

I inherited gout from my dad (thanks, Dad!). And some days every step I take is horrible. Last year I sprained my ankle to make my life complete. Walking was a study in pain. But I had no pain at all from riding my bikes. They saved me from being house-bound with my leg up on a pillow and a 6 of beer.


----------



## Dr. Placebo

You can't be diagnosed without someone actually putting hands on you. There is a potential for maintenance of range of motion by cycling depending on your situation. It will probably be a good idea to take it easy when you do feel comfortable with the ankle again in any case.


----------



## ahaid

Because of massive sprain damage in my foot, I had surgery on the tendons last fall. I have to stay seated most of the time but I can ride for an hour without too much pain now. Feet take forever to heal but it's slowly coming back. Try to unclip on the good foot whenever possible.


----------

